# Need Advice On New Travel Trailer



## katoom400 (Sep 8, 2010)

my wife and I have been looking at TT's for a few months, we have narrowed it down to either the 2011 250rs, or the 301bq we would appreciate any input from owners of these trailers.

most trips would be the 2 kids, wife and I. However some trips would just be the wife and I, and a few would be myself and a few friends going to dirt bike events in which case we would have the dirt bikes in the back of the TV, or possibly build a rack for the back the TT.

so far the best price we have gotten on the 250rs in our area is $18,600 and $22,400 for the 301bq.

TV is a 2010 Tundra Dual Cab Long Bed with the 5.7 v8 rated at 10,500lb tow capacity. of course we would be using a WD Hitch. and Prodigy brake controler.

*Pros for the 250rs*......We really like the layout of the 250rs and the shorter length....lighter weight, cozy open and bright layout...
*Cons for the 250rs*.....lacks space for wardrobe for the adults...we would have to take over one cabinet by the bunk side door, no "privacy" available when camping with the kids, a bit less storage space and smaller gray water tank.

*Pros for the 301bq*......We also really like the layout in the 301bq, lots of space, quad bunks (could bring friends for the kids) huge mbr bedroom space and wardrobe storage, lot's of pass thru storage.
*Cons for the 301bq*......might be a bit heavy for the current TV. takes up 34' of driveway...more difficult to maneuver...fuel mileage??

also I notice both of these have the outdoor "cook center" which to me seems a bit worthless...most of the time we BBQ, so a grill would be much nicer than the stove top...does anyone make a grill to replace the cook top? also is it possible to plug an outdoor shower head into the sink outlet to the left on the "cook center"?

thanks for any input or advice.

Andy


----------



## ZHB (Mar 17, 2009)

For me~ we have 2 kids also, and a 300BH. It seems just right size-wise for the 4 of us.

The outdoor cooktop is handy, but I mainly use it for boiling water (honestly.) I don't cook with it per se, but I use it for steaming veggies, making mac & cheese, cooking rice, warming hot chocolate, using the propane coffee maker, etc. In that regard, it's pretty handy - but I use a Coleman Roadkill Grill for most of my cooking.


----------



## katoom400 (Sep 8, 2010)

ZHB said:


> For me~ we have 2 kids also, and a 300BH. It seems just right size-wise for the 4 of us.
> 
> The outdoor cooktop is handy, but I mainly use it for boiling water (honestly.) I don't cook with it per se, but I use it for steaming veggies, making mac & cheese, cooking rice, warming hot chocolate, using the propane coffee maker, etc. In that regard, it's pretty handy - but I use a Coleman Roadkill Grill for most of my cooking.


Thanks for the info...I also planned on getting a grill to go....or similar,

I should also mention that most of our trips would be weekend trips, with the exception of a 1 week long trip every summer.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

My wife and I are looking at other models besides our 21RS. We have been looking at the same models as you are with one exception. The 270BH is kind of a happy medium between the two. You may want to check that one out too if you haven't already.


----------



## katoom400 (Sep 8, 2010)

yes, we looked at this model also, the only thing we don't like is that the bunks are only 28", on the 250rs they are both larger, and on the 301bq two of the four are larger. I also personally don't like the bedroom up front with that wall there right in the middle...but that's a personal prefference, I know that is a very popular layout.


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

katoom400 said:


> also I notice both of these have the outdoor "cook center" which to me seems a bit worthless...most of the time we BBQ, so a grill would be much nicer than the stove top...does anyone make a grill to replace the cook top? also is it possible to plug an outdoor shower head into the sink outlet to the left on the "cook center"?
> 
> thanks for any input or advice.
> 
> Andy


We do most (95%) of our cooking outside...rain or shine. I use the Weber Q200 for grilling and the outdoor cook center for any stove-top duties such as cooking vegies, frying eggs, bacon, sausage, etc. The outdoor stove top comes in very handy for us. Also, I try not to grill underneath the awning as I don't like getting the greasy smoke on the bottom of the awning.

Good luck with your decision...


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

With a 1/2 ton pickup, I'd recommend the 250RS. Some on here are pulling the big OB's with Tundras but many who have gone there have upgraded to 3/4 ton and 1 ton trucks. My other recommendation would be to check out the campsite lengths for the type of camping you want to do. We've gone through a variety of trailers trying to find what was right for us. In the end, our style of camping didn't work with the big units. Others are the opposite. I'm just saying you should think it through carefully before you buy. They look a lot bigger once you get them out of the showroom/lot and onto the road/campsite.


----------



## harold (Sep 3, 2010)

We have had a 301BQ since Jan and it works great for us. The outdoor stove is something we didn't think would get much use but, it gets a lot of use & keeps the odors of cooking outside. 
A 3/4 ton diesel pulls the trailer with ease. I would not want to pull with anything smaller. My 2cents.


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

First are you sure your truck has enough payload capacity to handle the 301 with dirt bikes in the rear? The 10000 lb tow capacity is misleading as most 1/2 tons lack payload for this size trailer. Many of us have tried it and upgraded to a bigger truck. But between the two trailers I dont care for a slide out bed like the one in the 250. I dont want to crawl in and out of bed, or be in a cubby hole, so I prefer an island bed. I also prefer having a night stand. As far as size goes you wont notice much difference in fuel economy or manuevering. The extra length will affect what sites you can fit into at smaller parks.


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

BTW I forgot you mentioned the privacy issue in the 270BH but I dont see how you get any more "privacy" from the 250RS? At least with the 270 or other front bedroom island bed models you have a place to stand up and change clothes. Plus you get a wardrobe area. Where would you change with the 250? On that note there is no such thing as "privacy" in any TT!


----------



## katoom400 (Sep 8, 2010)

rsm7 said:


> Where would you change with the 250? On that note there is no such thing as "privacy" in any TT!


Very True! but I was stating that there was no where to change in the 250 and the 301 would give me some room. I like the idea of traveling lite so the 250 would be nice when it's just the two of us.

but when it's the 4 of us the 301 seems like the ticket.

then there is the issue of the TV. I believe I would be within the limits if the bikes where on a rack on the back of the TT. two of them weigh in at ~ 500lbs. I would plan on doing air bags in the rear also.

upgrading the TV is always an option, but it's less than a year old and I really like the ride. I had a 01 f250 7.3 diesel before it and it pulled my 30' fifth wheeel great, but was a stiff ride everywhere else. I guess you can't have everything...

maybee I'm nuts thinking the TT can handle the bikes off the back, but I've seen 2 bike carriers in a class 3 single hitch before. I would be welding 2- 2" recievers to the frame rails and making a custom carrier.


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

As far as which TT to purchase I have had 3 Outbacks with most trips being my Wife and 2 kids. (26RS and 28RSDS) The 301BQ is the perfect layout with privacy and bunkhouse for the kids. They are now 16 and 18 so they may not be coming as much but we want to have beds for them if they come with us. Plus I use the trailer for customer events at NASCAR races.

I towed my 2006 28RSDS with a 1/2 ton Burb for almost 6 months and traded up to a 3/4 ton Burb. You will find the Tundra will pull and stop the 301BQ fine in the flatlands of Texas but add wind and hills and you will hate it. White knuckles everytime. The 3/4 suspension is what makes all the difference. If you can pull it off get a 3/4 Ton of some type. Gas or Diesel will work fine.

We absolutely love our 301BQ!!!!!! The 25RS will get small real quick.

Good Luck
KB


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

rsm7 said:


> BTW I forgot you mentioned the privacy issue in the 270BH but I dont see how you get any more "privacy" from the 250RS? At least with the 270 or other front bedroom island bed models you have a place to stand up and change clothes. Plus you get a wardrobe area. Where would you change with the 250? On that note there is no such thing as "privacy" in any TT!


We have a 25RSS and have plenty of privacy. You just need to install an accordian door in the space between the bathroom wall and the fridge. Splits the trailer into tow sections. A few pictures.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

kbrazielTx said:


> As far as which TT to purchase I have had 3 Outbacks with most trips being my Wife and 2 kids. (26RS and 28RSDS) The 301BQ is the perfect layout with privacy and bunkhouse for the kids. They are now 16 and 18 so they may not be coming as much but we want to have beds for them if they come with us. Plus I use the trailer for customer events at NASCAR races.
> 
> I towed my 2006 28RSDS with a 1/2 ton Burb for almost 6 months and traded up to a 3/4 ton Burb. You will find the Tundra will pull and stop the 301BQ fine in the flatlands of Texas but add wind and hills and you will hate it. White knuckles everytime. The 3/4 suspension is what makes all the difference. If you can pull it off get a 3/4 Ton of some type. Gas or Diesel will work fine.
> 
> ...


X2. That 301BQ is a nice trailer! But too much for your 1/2-ton truck. It would be the proverbial tail wagging the dog. As stated earlier, you can't look strictly at the towing capacity. Payload - or GVWR is what will kill you. That number is how much weight the axles of your truck can carry. The 301BQ will put about 1000# on your hitch when you get the trailer loaded. Then add your gear and people in the truck and you will most likely be over the GVWR of your truck.

Then there's the softer 1/2-ton suspension and its ability to handle the trailer in emergency or severe conditions. (We had 30 mph crosswinds most of the way across SD on I-90 last summer.)

In my opinion, you need a 3/4-ton TV or the smaller trailer. (And even the 260 will challenge your current TV.)

Mike


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

TwoElkhounds said:


>


A mouse trap???? Whats the story on that?


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

I agree the 301 is a little too big for a half ton but I know others do it and I wouldnt tell you not too. Just dont be surprised if you dont like it. But I definately dont like the idea of 500lbs of motorcycles on the back bumper. In my opinion that is just going to exagerate a marginal ride and maybe even make it unsafe. Not to mention the trailer itself only has an 1170 lb payload limit. I have another idea though. What about a light weight fifth wheel? It may also tax your payload limit but it sure as heck would stay behind you better and ride better. Check out the Cougar 27SAB http://www.keystone-xlite.com/index.php?page=floorplans&coast=east&model=27SAB. It weighs 7000lbs, has an 1100lb pin weight, and a payload of 2885. I think you could safely put your bikes on the back of that without generating a bad sway condition. It may even help your pin weight a little. If I was going to ride right at or over my limts I'd rather do it with a fifth wheel then a bumper pull.


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

TwoElkhounds said:


> We have a 25RSS and have plenty of privacy. You just need to install an accordian door in the space between the bathroom wall and the fridge. Splits the trailer into tow sections. A few pictures.


I love it great idea! If I had a 250RS that would be my first mod!


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


>


A mouse trap???? Whats the story on that?
[/quote]

I was hoping nobody would notice.









Actually, I took this picture last winter when the trailer was put away. I always put a couple mouse traps out when I winterize, just in case. I go out and check the traps every week or so during the winter. I have never caught a mouse in the trailer, but still like the piece of mind. If I do catch one, it would be an early indicator that might help prevent an infestation.

DAN


----------



## katoom400 (Sep 8, 2010)

that's a nice fifth wheel, any idea on the pricing on that model?

edit: nevermind, just found it at 23k


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

My vote would be for the 301bq. I have 2 kids and we have the 312bh. (dont know if you looked at that model yet, but it comes with a grill and a full outdoor kitchen) I think it is a little heavier than the 301 but it is awsome. I pull with a half ton and have had no problems yet. You can always upgrade the TV later. The extra square footage will come in handy with the kids. Just my opinion.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

I would say you need to really look at what you want........... can you afford a 3/4 ton if you do not like the way the tundra pulls the 301? If so i personally would get the 301 as it seems to be the one you want.

It would be my opinion that leveraging 500 lbs off the back would be a no-no. the trailer really is not balanced to have that much weight leveraged off the back.... no travel trailer is designed for that.......

the motorhomes that you see doing that can improvise with airbags or heavier springs, and they have a four point platform (front wheels). You will have three and you can't directly add 500 lbs right to the tongue to compensate....... you would be over your tongue weight and with camping supplies and adding the wirght you would probably be over spring/axle ratings on TT.

now if you get a 3/4 ton truck long bed you can easily throw them in the bed









I like the 301bq........ but then i am a big camper fan









Hope that helps in the "decision Process"


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

We have a 250RS and a Dodge RAM 2500 towing it. Towing with the RAM is ok and for the most part does the job; however, I wouldn't want to have anything heavier than the 250RS. On hills, unless I get a running start, the RAM labors...I am ok on flat highway. The 250RS is nice in that you are only towing 28' and camping with it opened with 35' The other nice feature that we like is the king bed (queen on the 301) and the open living area. Yes, it may be a pain folding the table down or the couch for extra space, but, for what you are towing with I think it would do just fine.

For the 301, I would definitely want 3/4 ton diesel...

My vote is for the 250RS!!


----------



## ZHB (Mar 17, 2009)

TwoElkhounds said:


> BTW I forgot you mentioned the privacy issue in the 270BH but I dont see how you get any more "privacy" from the 250RS? At least with the 270 or other front bedroom island bed models you have a place to stand up and change clothes. Plus you get a wardrobe area. Where would you change with the 250? On that note there is no such thing as "privacy" in any TT!


We have a 25RSS and have plenty of privacy. You just need to install an accordian door in the space between the bathroom wall and the fridge. Splits the trailer into tow sections. A few pictures.



























[/quote]

The accordion door will give you privacy for changing and such, but if there's any "noise" back there....well there's no privacy in a TT!


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

TwoElkhounds said:


>


A mouse trap???? Whats the story on that?
[/quote]

I was hoping nobody would notice.









Actually, I took this picture last winter when the trailer was put away. I always put a couple mouse traps out when I winterize, just in case. I go out and check the traps every week or so during the winter. I have never caught a mouse in the trailer, but still like the piece of mind. If I do catch one, it would be an early indicator that might help prevent an infestation.

DAN
[/quote]
AHHHHH...good thing you cleared that up, I thought maybe you were hunting for dinner!


----------



## Bob in Virginia (Jul 15, 2010)

I love my 301BQ, and have others have said, it is too much for a 1/2 ton.







I have a 3/4 ton Chevy diesel, which pulls and stops very nicely. For outdoor cooking, I picked up a nice stainless steel propane grill at Lowes. Uses the small propane cannisters which you can find anywhere. This gets the smoke and fumes away from the camper and awning. Just put it in the back of the pickup for transport.

The DW loves the roomy bedroom with lots of storage and plenty of room for changing, and the solid door is good for privacy as well.

Good luck, it is a hard decision.


----------



## katoom400 (Sep 8, 2010)

I think most people don't know that the new Tundras are closer to 3/4 ton trucks than 1/2 ton trucks, the tow rating is 10,800 lbs, and payload is almost 2,000lbs, it comes standard with a class 4 hitch, the brakes are huge and the 5.7 has over 400 ft lbs of torque.

I know it's not as stout as my old f250 7.3 diesel, but it's not a f150 either!

I think I would rather put a little dollars into rear suspension (air bags) and some E rated tires than change over to a stiff riding 3/4 - 1 ton truck. The toyota rides very nice and I don't want to be tied to a stiff riding diesel for my daily commuter vehicle.

it's a tough choice, also looking at that fifth wheel now if I can hang bikes off of the back of it.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

katoom400 said:


> I think most people don't know that the new Tundras are closer to 3/4 ton trucks than 1/2 ton trucks, the tow rating is 10,800 lbs, and payload is almost 2,000lbs, it comes standard with a class 4 hitch, the brakes are huge and the 5.7 has over 400 ft lbs of torque.
> 
> I know it's not as stout as my old f250 7.3 diesel, but it's not a f150 either!
> 
> ...


We don't need another truck war here, but the Tundra is a 1/2 ton truck. Read the placard inside the driver's door to get the payload capacity. Be aware that when you exceed that you will be over weight on your Suspension, Tires, Frame etc...

Sure, you can tow the trailer with it, but those 1% emergency situations will have you with not a lot of safety margin.


----------



## Shizon (Oct 22, 2007)

I have a 28rsds, about 31' from tip to tail. I do have a Tundra but, I say focus on the main question, "which trailer?" For 2.5 years my wife and 2 kids packed into a 21RS, and it was small and cramped regularly. I couldn't wait to get something bigger. We upgraded to the 28rsds which gives plenty of living space because with the rear slide it's about 35' long and has 4 bunks.

But, trading trailers is one of the few things I really regret. It's large size makes it tricky to maneuver in campsites, gas stations, neighborhoods etc. If I could go back in time, I wouldn't have traded in, or at least gone for the smaller 25rs as my in-laws have.

Also, finding campsites has been somewhat of a problem, "We don't have anything that big left for that time." type of comments. So if I were you, I would go for the smaller of the two, bigger isn't always better.

Sean


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Shizon said:


> I have a 28rsds, about 31' from tip to tail. I do have a Tundra but, I say focus on the main question, "which trailer?" For 2.5 years my wife and 2 kids packed into a 21RS, and it was small and cramped regularly. I couldn't wait to get something bigger. We upgraded to the 28rsds which gives plenty of living space because with the rear slide it's about 35' long and has 4 bunks.
> 
> But, trading trailers is one of the few things I really regret. It's large size makes it tricky to maneuver in campsites, gas stations, neighborhoods etc. If I could go back in time, I wouldn't have traded in, or at least gone for the smaller 25rs as my in-laws have.
> 
> ...


Reading your post I am glad I picked the 25RSS. The 28' length scares me....given I really suck at backing a trailer. My wife on the other hand always want the bigger trailer. But of course she does not do the backing....


----------



## Shizon (Oct 22, 2007)

You know, the backing isn't usually the issue, like anything just a few times to practice and you're good. It's the overall mobility. The 28rsds is about 8' longer than the 21RS and I've had a few times in the campground where took about 20 minutes due to only being able to move forward 2 feet at a time type of thing. Some of the places we go, the people park their cars so it's like a one lane and you have to maneuver as to not hit someone on all 3 sides.


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

The 250rs is a great choice!!


----------



## katoom400 (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm still thinking 250rs however I have softened my wife to the idea of the 280rs, since it would solve my bike carrying issues...although not the best option for the kids...

I'm also looking hard at the cougar 27sab...I absolutely love the layout and so does the wife. the only thing is that I am forced into carrying the bikes on a rear carrier of some sort.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

katoom400 said:


> I'm still thinking 250rs however I have softened my wife to the idea of the 280rs, since it would solve my bike carrying issues...although not the best option for the kids...
> 
> I'm also looking hard at the cougar 27sab...I absolutely love the layout and so does the wife. the only thing is that I am forced into carrying the bikes on a rear carrier of some sort.


In reading through the post, based upon your TV, I think the 250RS would be a better (safer) choice. The 280RS is 32ft in length vs the 250RS's 28ft. Also, when camped, the 250RS will give you 35 overall length! From what I've read, you really don't want to tow anything over 30ft with a 1/2 ton.


----------



## katoom400 (Sep 8, 2010)

rdvholtwood said:


> I'm still thinking 250rs however I have softened my wife to the idea of the 280rs, since it would solve my bike carrying issues...although not the best option for the kids...
> 
> I'm also looking hard at the cougar 27sab...I absolutely love the layout and so does the wife. the only thing is that I am forced into carrying the bikes on a rear carrier of some sort.


In reading through the post, based upon your TV, I think the 250RS would be a better (safer) choice. The 280RS is 32ft in length vs the 250RS's 28ft. Also, when camped, the 250RS will give you 35 overall length! From what I've read, you really don't want to tow anything over 30ft with a 1/2 ton.
[/quote]
thanks, I have a friend that pulls a 280rs with his tundra weekly and says he has no problems. Remember that these trucks have a higher capacity and tow rating than most 1/2 ton trucks.


----------



## katoom400 (Sep 8, 2010)

well, call me crazy but we are now looking at a 295re....just keep going bigger!


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

I can tell you from personal experience mileage won't matter much on the size of the trailer with that truck. My old fun finder was 27ft and 5500lbs loaded and I would get 10-11mpg with it. With the 310BHS I get 9-10mpg, 7 or 8 if there is a bad headwind. Of course it would help if I would slow down from 70mph, I've gained an MPG for every 5mph I've slowed down in the past. Truck should be able to handle any of those trailers. I even put a 600lbs golf cart in the back of mine occasionally, never done it for a far trip. Putting bikes on my bumper made the ride really bouncy so I doubt you could put dirt bikes back there on a long one. My advice, E rated tires, add-a-leaf springs instead of airbags, and adjustable blisten or rancharo shocks all around.

Also I have two kids...I love that they have a separate space...makes a huge difference if they are up early or late. I'll never get a trailer without a bunk house as long as I have kids...my FF was one big open room and we ran out of storage fast...still with the bigger camper we don't have much storage space left.

I don't use my outside kitchen to cook very often either, would use a grill way more. We do use the outside sink and sprayer quite a bit though.


----------



## katoom400 (Sep 8, 2010)

Dub said:


> I can tell you from personal experience mileage won't matter much on the size of the trailer with that truck. My old fun finder was 27ft and 5500lbs loaded and I would get 10-11mpg with it. With the 310BHS I get 9-10mpg, 7 or 8 if there is a bad headwind. Of course it would help if I would slow down from 70mph, I've gained an MPG for every 5mph I've slowed down in the past. Truck should be able to handle any of those trailers. I even put a 600lbs golf cart in the back of mine occasionally, never done it for a far trip. Putting bikes on my bumper made the ride really bouncy so I doubt you could put dirt bikes back there on a long one. My advice, E rated tires, add-a-leaf springs instead of airbags, and adjustable blisten or rancharo shocks all around.
> 
> Also I have two kids...I love that they have a separate space...makes a huge difference if they are up early or late. I'll never get a trailer without a bunk house as long as I have kids...my FF was one big open room and we ran out of storage fast...still with the bigger camper we don't have much storage space left.
> 
> I don't use my outside kitchen to cook very often either, would use a grill way more. We do use the outside sink and sprayer quite a bit though.


with the TT as opposed to a FW I don't have to hang the bikes off the back, they would go in the bed. I'de like to stay away from an add-a-leaf in the rear as the trucks rides very nice right now and I don't want to kill the ride when empty if I don't have to...that's what the attraction is with the air bags. and Yes E rated tire without a doubt.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

katoom400 said:


> with the TT as opposed to a FW I don't have to hang the bikes off the back, they would go in the bed. I'de like to stay away from an add-a-leaf in the rear as the trucks rides very nice right now and I don't want to kill the ride when empty if I don't have to...that's what the attraction is with the air bags. and Yes E rated tire without a doubt.


Like you I thought the same thing and currently have Load Lifter 5000 air bags. I can only run it at about 17psi, any more and you get a lot of bouncing. Plus putting air in the bags lifts the rear of the truck which in turn lifts your weight distributing bars (I use Equalizer) which in turn removes weight from the front of the truck making the WDH not as effective. When I put the trailer on I put the bags at 60psi and it holds the rear so high I can just swing the equalizer bars on without using the equalizer wrench or putting the tongue jack down. Then just let some air out until the front drops and voila. But I swear it towed better before I put the bags on and they don't help with proposing at all on some concrete highways, rancharo shocks do. The bads make a huge difference when I haul 3/4 cord of wood or my golf cart, but not when towing a TT.

And I have a retrax rolling/locking cover on my bed which is nice to hide my 3000w generator, tools, wood, strollers, etc...so there isn't room in the bed for bikes for me. I sometimes take on apart and put it in there...otherwise I wrap them in an old blanket and throw them in the camper.


----------

